# pls HELP, is this package good enough?



## lm72 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi there, we're thinking of moving to Dubai next year and below is the package that my husband's offered. We've heard the cost of living in Dubai and everything is so expensive so we're not quite sure whether we should negotiate for more money.

I'm a full time mum with 16 mth old baby. We have a maid here and thinking about taking her to Dubai with us but I guess we won't be able to afford a maid's visa in Dubai if its still cost 5,000Dhs per year  such a shame she is part of our family now. 

Package

16,740 AED / month: fixed monthly payment 
- We'll have only 6,740 left after paying loans back home tho. 

12,050 AED / month: housing allowance plus bills 
- Is this enough to stay in 2-3 b/r villa/apartment incl bills (somewhere near the airport) ?? and how much is the electricity bill cost? do we have to pay that 5% housing fee as well?

1,150 AED /month: travel allowance 
- Does anyone know how much the rental car cost per month? Is this money good enough to rent a decent car?

Education allowance 
Primary School 34,000 per annum 
Secondary School 54,000 per annum
- Is this enough for a good school? It doesn't need to be the top one but I don't want my kid to be on the bottom one neither. 

We're blind at the moment and in need of the advice from people who have been living there 

Thank you very very much.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

lm72 said:


> Hi there, we're thinking of moving to Dubai next year and below is the package that my husband's offered. We've heard the cost of living in Dubai and everything is so expensive so we're not quite sure whether we should negotiate for more money.
> 
> I'm a full time mum with 16 mth old baby. We have a maid here and thinking about taking her to Dubai with us but I guess we won't be able to afford a maid's visa in Dubai if its still cost 5,000Dhs per year  such a shame she is part of our family now.
> 
> ...


Ask for at least double the fixed monthly payment! 

That's a lot of money you have to send home for loans - what happens if the Dirham/Dollar gets stronger against the pound, you will have to send even more AED home!

We (three adults - but one is here only half the time) have managed to live on 6000aed (excluding bills but including petrol) for a few months out of necessity, and it was difficult!

Good luck with the negotiations


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

- 6740 AED would be low for your family. 
- However, if the 12,500 p.m is money in hand, then you can probably save some of it. If you are keen on a villa near the airport (Mirdiff), I would expect it to be in the 80-100K AED p.a. range, while a slightly better area (say Arabian Ranches) could set you back by around 125,000 p.a.
- I don't have kids of school going age, but from what I understand from my colleagues, 54K AED and 34K AED would barely get you good schools. If this is bumped up by say 1,000 Dhs each per month, that would be just about right for a decent school
- water and electricity - i don't stay in a villa, but I have read on this forum that people usually get billed 1000-1500 Dhs per month on this
- Housing fee of 5% - this is supposed to be made compulsory by next year, and a no. of households already pay it. Having said, a number of households do not pay it. I would advise you to budget this as an expense already
- For an idea on house rentals, check out dubizzle.com and also read the sticky http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...fo-about-dubai-uae-updated-august-2010-a.html if you have not read it yet
- 1150 AED will NOT get you a rental car. The cheapest probably is a Toyota Yaris or similar to rent at c. 1800 AED p.a. However, if you buy a car, then your monthly expense on the cheapest car (servicing the car loan) would be in the range of 1000 AED p.m. 
A lot would also depend on your present circumstances as well, and whether moving to Dubai is a step up. All the best !


----------



## lm72 (Oct 1, 2010)

Your advice/guideline is much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

everything else is good in the package except for the monthly fixed income


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Could always bring the maid and get a job ?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Note that only people from specific countrires can be employed as domestic staff. Malaysians are not on that list.
-


----------

